# Piraya



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

A month or so ago this little guy had a mystery illness,
he was having fits and was unable to swim or even stay upright and was on deaths door.

after ALOT of medicating and TLC he's back to full health









Before (July)








After (today)


----------



## blackmaskelongatus (May 25, 2007)

good job! nice fish!


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

thanks man ...


----------



## bernokarl (Mar 26, 2007)

That is great ! 
Nice looking Piraya . 
It looks bigger than 4" to me .


----------



## Eric99 (Nov 29, 2006)

Excellent work on him!


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

bernokarl said:


> Excellent work on him!


cheers eric


----------



## Eric99 (Nov 29, 2006)

Yeah-nice coloration on him too!


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Congrats on keeping him alive, hes a very nice piraya


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

very nice job. congratz hes still alive


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

Congrats man on keeping him alive


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Good job with that guy. It has beautiful color and some cool flames too!


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

thanks for the comments everyone


----------



## 2nd2n0ne (Sep 12, 2006)

nice job..looked very healthy nd intact now...


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

thanks man


----------



## curly (Jun 22, 2006)

Don't like the colour of it


----------



## wpviper (Jun 25, 2007)

super fish


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

curly said:


> super fish


thanks mate


----------



## 2nd2n0ne (Sep 12, 2006)

curly said:


> Don't like the colour of it :rasp:


what color do you expect.? green.? hahaha


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Wow look at the flames on that guy...very nice man


----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

Hard to believe its the same fish. Very good job! The coloration on that fish is very impressive.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

congrats! P looks great and here's wishing him many more years!


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

that a nice piraya man.....go0d job


----------



## nameless (Oct 17, 2006)

Great colors.. Nice job u'v done there...
What's the medication and how long did it take to get well?


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

thanks for the comments everyone
it was worth the effort keeping him alive

medication i used...in no particular order

salt - high dosage
melafix
pimafix (used to treat the fungul infection he had)
wormer/parasite killer (the uk equivalent of prazipro)
and an anti internal bacteria med

i think it was just over a month of treatment

also alot of water changes and extra oxygen in the water


----------

